# Wanna help me with my camping menu?



## HappyAvocado (Jul 30, 2005)

our annual group camping trip is coming up, and i am again in charge of the food ( i dont mind at all).  there will be about ten people in our group and i will be organizing food for breakfasts and dinners for four nights.  we might stay an additional night, in which case i will need to plan anothe rdinner/breakfast.

so far my menu is as follows...

DAY ONE:
dinner: salmon, lemon, butter and dill cooked in foil pouches over the campfire.  couscous (cause you only need to add boiling water) with a pre-prepared spice mixture.

DAY TWO:
breakfast: bagels and smoked salmon with cucumbers, cream cheese, onions.
dinner: assorted sausages and rolls.  a big pot of beans made from assorted canned beans and a pre-prepared spice mixture.

DAY THREE:
breakfast:  buckwheat pancakes from a mix and breakfast sausages.
dinner: grilled bacon wrapped pork loin and instant mash.

DAY FOUR:
breakfast: grilled ham steaks and potatos with onions and butter and rosemary cooked in the cast iron pot.
dinner: grilled marinated flank steak, peppers and onions in the cast iron pot, tortillas on the grill, avocados.

DAY FIVE:
breakfast:bacon, egg and cheese burritos.  bacon egg and cheese mixture cooked in my cast iron pot, tortillas heated on the grill.


For veggies with the dinners i was going to bring a huge container of mixed baby greens and a good dressing and some assorted summer squashes, peppers, zucchini, mushrooms, eggplant to grill.  also some melons for breakfasts.

anyone have any ideas that will add to my existing menu, or any tips about how to make these campfire foods better?  i am at a loss as to what to make for deserts, one night will be smores for sure but i dont know what else.  i have tried a few dutch oven cakes in the past but i was not impressed!  any ideas?


----------



## Brianschef (Jul 30, 2005)

Deserts:
Take one whole peach for each person. Wash and dry, do not peel or cut.  Take plain pie crust and cut to fit tightly around entire peach, closing all the seams.  Place the peaches into a baking pan and put on a covered grill.  Watch closely till the crust turns nice and brown.  Remove and place one peach on each plate, cut in half and remove the pit.  Sprinkle generoulsy with brown sugar and butter, or maple syrup, or any other flavored syrup...TADA  Peach Pie!

Unwrap one large angel food cake, cut in 3 slices horizontially.  Mix together 1 small package vanilla instant pudding and pie filling, 1 - 20 ounce can of crushed pineapple with juices, and 1 cup of cool whip.  Layer between slices and on top and serve with fresh fruit.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Jul 30, 2005)

ooh, i like the sound of the peach one. i am assuming that you use premade pie crust, does that come frozen.. like the kind that you can buy already pressed into pie pans? i have always made my own, but i cant see that working out very well in the middle of the woods, hah hah!


----------



## beaulana2 (Jul 30, 2005)

Grilled Pasta Salad

4 med. zucchini and/or yellow squash sliced
1 med. spanish onion, halved and cut into lg chunks
1 envelope Lipton Savory herb with garlic soup mix
(or u can use Italian herb or Golden onion soup mix)
1/4 c olive or veg. oil
8 oz ziti pasta cooked and drained
3/4 c diced roasted red peppers
1/4 c red wine vinegar or apple cider or white

On heavy duty foil arrange onion and squash brush with the soup mix and the oil that has been mixed together. Grill about 5 min. In large bowl toss the cooked pasta vegtables and roasted peppers and vinegar. serve warm or room temp.


Pineapple Doughnut dessert
5 cake doughnuts
3 tbsp butter soft
2/3 c packed brown sugar
1 can sliced pineapple drained
10 maraschino cherries

cut doughnuts in 1/2 horizontally, spread with butter , each packet place two doughnuts halves side up on a 12 inch heavy duty foil. Sprinkle with 1 tbsp brown sugar
top with pineapple slice place cherry in the middle seal foil tightly
grill for 2-4 minutes or until heated thru.


----------



## eric (Jul 30, 2005)

Sounds like a great menu.  When camping, I try to get as much cutting and mixing and measuring done at home.  For example, for pancakes, I'll make a mixture at home, and at the camp, just add milk.  Or I will make the mix if I'm just camping for a couple of days.   Sometimes, I'll parboil chicken thighs or ribs, chill, wrap and get it ready for grilling on the day I need it. 
Have fun!


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 30, 2005)

HA, your menu sounds fabulous. I want to come camping with you.  Here is a recipe for jambalaya that is made in one pot. I prepackage the spices, meats, and veggies to make preparation easier. 

Camp Jambalaya


2 California bay leaves
1 teaspoon salt
1 teaspoon white pepper
1 teaspoon dry mustard
1 teaspoon gumbo file powder
1 teaspoon garlic powder
½ teaspoon cayenne pepper
½ teaspoon ground cumin
½ teaspoon dried thyme leaves
1 large onion chopped
2 stalks celery, finely sliced
2 bell peppers, chopped
6 oz. thick sliced ham, diced
1 pound little smoked sausages, cut each sausage in half
4 tablespoons oil
2 cups converted rice
4 cups chicken broth

Combine the first eight ingredients together in a small bowl. Prepare vegetables and meats as directed. Heat the oil, sauté the meats for about 5 minutes, then add the vegetables and spices, and cook for 10 minutes, stirring constantly. Add the raw converted rice and cook for 5 more minutes. Add the broth and bring mixture to boil, stirring well. Reduce heat and simmer 20 minutes until rice is tender, but not mushy. Remove bay leaves before serving.


----------



## Brianschef (Jul 30, 2005)

Yes, premade pie crust works for me in the woods!  = )


----------



## Constance (Jul 30, 2005)

Forgive me for being plebian, but I would have to have burgers one of those nights, made from good ground chuck, round or sirloin, and wrapped with bacon, fresh sliced tomatoes, campfire potatoes (sliced thin and cooked in bacon grease with diced onions until tender and crispy), assorted condiments, sweet/sour sliced cucumbers & onions, and grilled corn on the cob. You could also slice some sweet onions about 1/2-5/8 inch thick, skewer horizontally, brush with olive oil and season with salt and pepper. Grill until caramalized, remove from skewers, and use to top burgers. 
For desert, you could do an iron skillet peach cobbler, with canned peaches seasoned to your taste, and store bought bisquits. (Grands are best.)


----------



## middie (Jul 30, 2005)

baked apples are always really good


----------



## SierraCook (Jul 31, 2005)

The link below will take you to a website that has several desserts for camping.  Hopefully, you will find some you and your family will like in that list. 

http://camping.about.com/cs/campingrecipelinks/l/blrcdesserts.htm


----------



## callie (Aug 2, 2005)

If fishing is on your agenda, you could try Trout on a Stick. Hubby went fishing/camping over the weekend. This was part of his supper. We love these little brook trout. We think they taste so much better than the big boys!


----------



## GB (Aug 2, 2005)

I'll bet that tasted delicious callie!


----------



## tweedee (Aug 2, 2005)

Ok if I must say there is nothing more important then a fresh pot of brewed coffee on an open fire. And don't forget the bacon and eggs. Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm Good!


----------



## naz (Aug 2, 2005)

Ooo that makes me want to go camping again, its been so long. My prob is conning hubby into it


----------



## jkath (Aug 3, 2005)

But what about the s'mores?

Isn't that a camping requirement?


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 3, 2005)

We make a dessert in which you place a banana cut lengthwise on a piece of foil then put some pieces of cut up mars bar and a couple of marshmallows on top, wrap lightly and place in the hot coals for about 15 minutes. YUM


----------



## cats (Aug 3, 2005)

Your menu already sounds fabulous. My husband and I never cook over a campfire. Since we have a motor home, with a built in microwave, I always preprepare frozen entrees at home and just nuke at meal times. This way, we technically have homemade foods. Of course, this doesn't work for breakfast, so mostly we will have bacon or sausage, eggs, and English muffins. I don't actually "cook" in the motor home, but rather use a George Foreman grill outdoors or an electric fry pan outdoors, and, of course, the inside microwave. Desserts are not always a must, but I will often bring along something baked at home, ice cream, and Entermanns. Although I love to cook at home, when camping mealtimes are not lengthy prep affairs for me. We still eat basically the same as at home, but the real work has already been done at home. My husband likes to say we don't really "camp", but go RVing. So, where is this camping group headed? Hope you all have a great time.


----------



## smokinhoney (Aug 3, 2005)

*omelettes ala ez for camping*

take some ziplock bags freezer small ones add two eggs and all the ingredients for an omelette .  Use a large pot of boiling water and  drop in for 2 minutes and wa la everyone has there own omelette ez no dishes great for camping. may have to adjust a bit to time but generally around 2-3 minutes


----------



## ticoterry-EXPAT (Aug 3, 2005)

I remember many years ago when we went camping I would triple wrap in foil a chuck roast with raw onions, garlic and bellpeppers. I would place the pkg securely under the hood jammed between the engine block and manifold after an at least a three hour trip to the site and "pitching" the tents I would surprise the crowd with a hot roast, It sure beat trying to cook after the long trip.
I don't even know if the modern cars have a suitable space, but if they do the roast will be a winner..
Good luck... 

 
EXPAT


----------



## Gerrycooks (Aug 3, 2005)

*Camping veggies*

Shake your vegggies, zucchini, eggplant, sweet onion, 
Peppers,in a plastic bag containing Balsamic vinegar, extra virgin olive oil, dried oregano, salt pepper, garlic. Place on grill. Serve with grilled pizzas and your favorite cheese.
I even roast them in the oven at home at 400 degrees.
They are good with pasta and a can of fire roasted tomatos.

For potatos use medium red skins quartered. Place in bag with same seasonings as above but add some paprika and roast.

Fireside pies Get pie irons in a camping store. Butter inside and place a slice of sandwich bread in one side of iron top with pie filling. Place another slice of bread on top and close iron and place over fire. You can also make pizzas using your favorite ingredients.

You sound very energetic to plan all those meals. Take me with you. I miss camping.


----------



## HappyAvocado (Aug 4, 2005)

so many good ideas!  callie, that fried trout looks yummy!


----------



## callie (Aug 4, 2005)

thanks, HA!


----------



## MochaBean04 (Aug 5, 2005)

lol i was a girl scout so im looking through my old camping recipe book. . . .here is an idea for dessert

*Girl Scout Dump Cake*

2 (18 1/2 ounce) boxes white or yellow cake mix
3 (29 ounce) cans fruit cocktail or other canned fruit
3/4 pound margarine

Pour fruit in cast iron Dutch oven. Sprinkle dry cake mix over fruit. Dot margarine on top of cake mix. Cover tightly, set in coals of campfire, putting coals on lid also, and let cook until cake is lightly browned. Rotate Dutch oven one quarter turn every 15 minutes for even cooking, especially if the active fire is only on one side of the Dutch oven. Recipe can be halved easily.

Serves 24.


----------



## campqueen (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow, you guys have some great ideas.  No wonder - I see that you all cook for a living.  I am a mere secretary.  We camp every year with our family & we routinely prepare and serve 300 meals over our 10 day trip.  Let me assure you that planning is key.  Your menu sounds delish, but expensive, time consuming & stinky (you guys must REALLY like salmon).  

I’m not sure what the details of your campout are, but we prepare food a couple weeks ahead of time & freeze it so that no one is chained to the campstove for hours on end. Who wants to stand there & fry bacon in 100 degree heat when there are boat rides to be taken, games to play, rafts to lounge on, and novels to be read??  After all, who’s vacation is this ?!?   I’m pretty darn sure it’s MINE.  

Therefore, we fry our bacon the day before we leave (15 - 20 lbs of it) and use it throughout the week.  It keeps really well in ziplock freezer bags in the ice chest.  My mom says that the bacon seems a little “tough” to her, but we (the common campers) are perfectly willing to sacrifice a tiny amount of quality for the huge time/energy savings.   

Other things we make ahead & freeze are: breakfast burritos, breakfast bagels, meatloaf, pork fried rice, and those sausage cheese balls that you make with bisquick (double the sausage).   I will also cook spaghetti noodles al dente & toss with 1tbsp of olive oil.  Throw them in a ziplock & they’ll keep for a week in the ice chest no problem.  Add those noodles & a can of ragu to a bag of frozen meatballs & you have fed a crowd in about 10 minutes prep time.  

Another thing we do to cut down on the time/energy expense is : if we have spaghetti & meatballs for dinner, the next day for lunch is meatball sandwiches.  If we have pork chops, the next day for lunch is bbq pork sandwiches.  

I can see that this trip of yours was over and done a couple years ago.  Sorry to be late on the draw - but I liked some of your ideas & I hope you find mine to be as useful to you as they are to me.   Rock on.


----------



## Aria (Mar 9, 2007)

We bought our Airstream in July and have not traveled.  We are planning just as soon as we can go.  SNOW and More snow here in NYS.  Keep sending the super camping ideas.  I need them.  New to this travel thing.


----------



## StirBlue (Mar 9, 2007)

It really matters as to the style of camping that you are doing, primitive, RV, Cabin, or lodge. And where you are camping as to what you can serve.  

If we are going primitive camping, tents & ice coolers, everything perishable like meat, hot dogs, etc is frozen and packed in ice.  We have to take a camp table.  Lots & Lots of drinking water.  

If we are camping in a RV, we have to have our own energy source.  If we go to a RV Park, we have park utilities.  Sometimes, they have a store & bait shop.  (water & cold drinks)

If we go to a cabin, usually no power, back to the ice coolers.  If  utilities are on, pack the wagon!  Of course it depends on how long you have to travel and keep your perishables cold.  

If we are camping at a lodge, we buy groceries in a nearby town.  Of course at any point and time, campers are allowed to go to the store or eat out in a local café/restaurant.  It all depends on how far you are traveling and how early you got up to leave.


----------



## campqueen (Mar 9, 2007)

That's very true.  You'd have to tailor the menu to your amenities.  Personally, I'm all about convenience.  My mom won't "camp" unless there's room service (i.e., at the Hilton).


----------



## Constance (Mar 9, 2007)

MochaBean04 said:
			
		

> lol i was a girl scout so im looking through my old camping recipe book. . . .here is an idea for dessert. Serves 24.



Good to meet another Girl Scout! I don't remember that recipe, but they may not have had it back it the dark ages.    Sounds good!


----------



## Cathysue (Mar 10, 2007)

*Camping Meals*

Girl Scout Hobo Dinners....good and very easy


----------



## elaine l (Mar 10, 2007)

Our camping season is almost here for us too.  We camp with an Airstream group.  That is how I found this forum.  Anyway we sometimes have done a chili dump.  Sounds yukky but everyone brings chili and dumps it in a big pot.  It actually turns out good (even though some bring canned)  Serve it with the usual toppings.  We also do big pots of soup for arrival day.  Have fun on your trip.


----------

